# What a lovely Sunday!



## electrogirl (Mar 19, 2006)

What are you going to do with this fine day?

I'm going up to the Downs with my friends to have a kickaround.

I feel spring has arrived at last...


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 19, 2006)

it is 

i'm feeling better after days of illness, the sun is out, the house is nearly properly moved into, Pie Face is off to the garden centre (  ) and things are good


----------



## hiccup (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm going to lie here on the sofa with a hangover, watch telly and feel a bit guilty for not making the most of the lovely sunny day outside.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm on the internet.


----------



## madzone (Mar 19, 2006)

Up to the Downs?


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 19, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Up to the Downs?



The Goons to Us!


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 19, 2006)

Went to see my friends new house, its flamin huge   
A few of us met there n then went for a mess about on the beach in the sun. Bladdy cold but so beautiful. Took dogs and one or two kids. Was fun!

Nearly finished sorting n tidying mah house so i can relaxxxxxx tonight. A real gooooood Sunday.


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 19, 2006)

Writing job specifications, putting together an application pack, frantically emailing, trying to write monitoring and evaluation details for a Big Lottery grant, having a sinus headache, staring out of the window at the sunny day, arguing with my wife and posting on here as a way avoiding all of the above   

So you lot can fuck right off with your lovely days


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 19, 2006)

(((Ground Elder)))


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 19, 2006)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> So you lot can fuck right off with your lovely days



innit!


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 19, 2006)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> Writing job specifications, putting together an application pack, frantically emailing, trying to write monitoring and evaluation details for a Big Lottery grant, having a sinus headache, staring out of the window at the sunny day, arguing with my wife and posting on here as a way avoiding all of the above
> 
> So you lot can fuck right off with your lovely days



I know exactly how you feel.

I've now reduced most of my political committments to a minimum, withdrawn from university because my health just wasn't up to the job of researching and writing 12,000 words, and am now looking forward to a proper summer of very little doing, except for having fun as much as my health allows. 

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, the sun was out earlier but it was still fucking chilly. Late March and still hovering around zero degrees...mental.    

However, this is London rather than, like, Bristol and the South West.


----------



## oooomegrapes (Mar 19, 2006)

had a lovely walk in the park, really does feel like spring has sprung

my dog was double teamed, she seemed to enjoy it, and gave all the kids skateboarding a bit of a laugh

roast chicken later

lovely chilled sunday with no hangover!!


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 19, 2006)

Back from the downs, now off to Planet Pizza for 2 for 1 pizzas! Yum! Perfecto.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Mar 19, 2006)

Just to report from London - went for a 2 hour walk this afternoon and it was actually nearly warm!    Clouded over now, though.    But the evenings are getting a lot lighter.    Shame it's not a bit  warmer though.    But the spring is on its way.


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 19, 2006)

Yep, it's been a beautiful sunny day here in Bristol.     

However, I've so far spent the entire day lazing around with the curtains shut.    

This thread might just have shamed me into going out and catching the lovely sunset...


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 19, 2006)

we walked the dog at the wellington monument


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Mar 19, 2006)

Guys. We're all just kidding ourselves. Spring isn't really coming...and it's never gonna get any warmer...is it?  

This is the end! We're all doomed!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 19, 2006)

Where's his coat?

That was directed at rubbershoes lol


----------



## madzone (Mar 19, 2006)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> Writing job specifications, putting together an application pack, frantically emailing, trying to write monitoring and evaluation details for a Big Lottery grant, having a sinus headache, staring out of the window at the sunny day, arguing with my wife and posting on here as a way avoiding all of the above
> 
> So you lot can fuck right off with your lovely days


Why don't you just go on Incapacity Benefit?


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 19, 2006)

> Why don't you just go on Incapacity Benefit?


Because I'm now an employer, (well I'm just about to be), so I'm no longer allowed to have sympathy for  shirkers     

However, I can report I feel much happier than earlier   But I've taken so long to cheer up it is dark and and cold again


----------



## madzone (Mar 19, 2006)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> Because I'm now an employer



You've crossed the line?! 

*turns back on Ground Elder, looks in phonebook for nearest union, finds it in chapel st, looks for Robin the penguin, doesn't find him, gives up, loses will to live, returns to nancledra*


----------



## on_the_fly (Mar 20, 2006)

wow did i miss sunday, must of been that alcohol drug fueled haze with daylight !

glad u all had fun while i monged onthe sofa for 14 hrs !   

God sunday TV sucks, at on point i was INTERESTED in ANTIQUES ROADSHOW ! (i must of been bad)


----------



## xenon (Mar 20, 2006)

Got up late. Played keyboard. Waited til sun down then ventured out to local.


----------



## girasol (Mar 20, 2006)

*More London Sunday weather report - on Monday*

We sat in the playground for about an hour, and the sun was so warm and lovely I had to take my coat off.

I kept saying 'This is soooo lovely!!!' while watching people go by...      The playground where we were got busier and busier...  I felt happy.

Then as soon as we left, the sky went all grey again and it was freezing cold!  

hehe, I've only just realised this is in the 'Bristol & SW' forum


----------



## secretsquirrel (Mar 20, 2006)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> God sunday TV sucks, at on point i was INTERESTED in ANTIQUES ROADSHOW ! (i must of been bad)



NOTHING wrong with the Antiques Roadshow. That and a plate of crumpets means all's right with the world and nothing bad will ever happen. EVER. 

We spent the day in Cornwall, drove back via Bodmin Moor, went to Golitha Falls - fucking beautiful place - and The Hurlers - bloody great stone circles. Then I cooked a roast dinner with tonnes of roast potatoes and we retired stuffed and happy at a day well spent


----------

